# Problem mit BC9000 wer kann helfen???



## Manba (12 November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine BC9000 plus Eingangsklemme, Ausgangsklemme und Endklemme angeschafft und wollte damit mal bisl experimentieren. 
Wenn ich jetzt die BC9000 einschalte blinkt die unterste _Rote LED (Err) erst paarmal schnell, dann 9 mal langsam. habe die Steuerung auch per Ethercat an meinen PC angeschlossen. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich mit der Twincat Software darauf zugreifen kann.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
LG


----------



## witkatz (12 November 2009)

Da geht was durcheinander. 
1. BC9000 versteht kein EtherCAT, als Kommunikationsprotokoll kommt lediglich Standard Ethernet in Frage (kein Echtzeit Ethernet)
2. Wo du schon von EtherCAT sprichst, wie heißen die Klemmen? Doch hoffentlich keine ELxxxx?
3. die unterste LED ist die I/O Err, Err ist die dritte von unten. Welche blinkt denn?
4. Im Netz gibt es tatsächlich Dokumentationen zu den Kopplern, in denen man die Bedeutung der Blink-Codes nachlesen kann. Laut Doku bedeutet der Fehlercode 9 einen Programmfehler. Das sollte durch erneutes Programmieren behoben sein.

Wie Programmierst du den BC, per serielles Kabel oder per Ethernet? Kommst du mit PLC Control drauf?

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## Manba (13 November 2009)

Habe folgende Klemmen:
1 x KL1154
3 x KL2408
1 x 9010

Es blinkt die unterste Rote LED I/O ERR wie folgt:
paar mal schnell hintereinander, dann doch nur 6 x langsam (habe sie grade nochmal angemacht und nachgesehen), dann nochmal 4 x langsam und dann geht das mit dem schnellen blinken wieder von vorne los.

Ich wollte das Ding mit Ethernet programmieren. Bin bisher aber mit dem PC noch nicht auf die SPS gekommen.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Controllfreak (13 November 2009)

ich empfehle dir folgendes

http://www.pcnot24.com/SPS/viewtopic.php?t=345


----------



## trinitaucher (13 November 2009)

oder einfach mal Doku lesen:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bx9000%20diag%20led.htm


----------



## Manba (13 November 2009)

Werd mir das gleich mal ansehen. Kann mir auch jemand sagen, in welcher Stellung ich die Dip-Schalter am besten bringe?


----------



## Manba (14 November 2009)

Habe mir das alles durchgelesen und vieles ausprobiert. Hat mich auch schon nen bisl weiter gebracht, dennoch nicht zum Erfolg. Jetzt habe ich folgende Probleme.
1. Die I/O Err LED blinkt 9 x langsam, dann 1 x langsam. Der Fehlercode lautet "Falsche oder fehlerhaft Lib implementiert" Als Lösung wird "Entfernen Sie die fehlerhaft Lib" vorgeschlagen. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das machen soll und weiß auch nicht was eine Lib ist. Kann übrigens immer noch nicht auf die SPS per Laptop zugreifen. Dazu jetzt mein Problem Zwei.
2. Ich gehe folgende vorgeschlagene Schritte im TwinCat System Manager durch:
 - Im linken Baum auf System Konfiguration klicken.
 - Rechts auf Zielsystem klicken
 - dann "Suchen Ethernet"
 - dann "Broadcast Search"
 - es werden dann 2 IP´s angezeigt ( 87.245.... und 169.245....)
 - ich klicke dann auf die 169er und dann auf "Route zufügen"
 - Administrator und Passwort (welches ich frei lassen soll) wird angezeigt und ich klicke auf ok.
Danach bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Add route to Remote System failed
ADS Error 1796 (0x704): ,ADS ERROR: reading/writing not permitted`

Was mache ich denn falsch und wie kann ich das beheben?
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## trinitaucher (15 November 2009)

Manba schrieb:


> 1. Die I/O Err LED blinkt 9 x langsam, dann 1 x langsam. Der Fehlercode lautet "Falsche oder fehlerhaft Lib implementiert" Als Lösung wird "Entfernen Sie die fehlerhaft Lib" vorgeschlagen. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das machen soll und weiß auch nicht was eine Lib ist. Kann übrigens immer noch nicht auf die SPS per Laptop zugreifen. Dazu jetzt mein Problem Zwei.
> 2. Ich gehe folgende vorgeschlagene Schritte im TwinCat System Manager durch:
> - Im linken Baum auf System Konfiguration klicken.
> - Rechts auf Zielsystem klicken
> ...


Ich glaube du kannst den BC9000 nicht mittels "Route hinzufügen" einbinden, sondern musst es so machen:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...9000/html/bt_ethernet progamming ethernet.htm
Per System manager suchen können nur die neueren Geräte,glaube ich.
(http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9xx0/html/bt_bx9000_searchbx.htm)

Schreib doch mal, wie du immer so eine Konfiguration und Programmierung erstellst (bitte jeden Schritt auflisten).

Setz zunächst mal den BC in die Hersteller-Konfiguration:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bc_dipswitch.htm


----------



## Manba (15 November 2009)

Ich hab bisher noch keine wirkliche Konfiguration vorgenommen, da ich ja noch nicht mal weiß wie ich die Dip´s einstellen muss, geschweige denn die Konfiguration vornehmen muss.
Das Programm schreibe ich mit PLC Control im CFC Modus.
Habe die Werkseinstellung wiederhergestellt.

Habe folgende Klemmen in dieser Reihenfolge wieder angehangen:
KL1154
KL2408
KL9010

nach dem wiedereinschalten blinkt die Error LED :-(


----------



## trinitaucher (15 November 2009)

Steht doch eigentlich alles in der Doku 

Du solltest dem BC erstmal eine vernünftige IP-Adresse geben.
Am besten geht das mit einem BootP-Programm. Dann wie hier vorgehen:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bx9000adressbootp.htm

Dann erstmal eine Route für's TwinCAT zum BC erstellen, wie hier beschrieben:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...9000/html/bt_ethernet progamming ethernet.htm

Mit dem System Manager musst du aber anscheinend gar nicht arbeiten. Siehe hier:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bclocalprocesimage.htm
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bx_mapping.htm

Wenn du über Ethernet auf die Klemmen zugreifen willst (den BC als gewöhnlichen Koppler verwendest), muss die Adressierung wie hier erfolgen:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc9000/html/bt_bcfieldbusprocesimage.htm

Wenn du ein Programm geschrieben hast und dieses dann auf den BC geladen und gestartet hast, musst du noch ein "Bootprojekt" erstellen (PLC Control -> Online -> erzeugen eines Bootprojekts). 

Mit diesen Einstellungen solltes eigentlich funktionieren.
Falls nicht, poste doch mal, an welcher Stelle es hakt.


----------



## lux (22 Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Verbindungsaufbau in Twincat 3.
 Verbindung Laptop zu EK1100 Ethercat Koppler testen von IO karten über runtime.
Ich  gehe wie folgt vor System>Choose Target> Search (Ethernet)>  Broadcast Search > anwaehlen der IP > Adress Info auf IP  umstellen>
Add route anklicken > das Fenster Logon Information öffnet sich. 
Bekomme die Fehlermeldung: Add route to system failed ADS Error 1796(0x704):'ADS Error: reading/writing not permitted'
Habe gelesen das man bei user name: Admistrator und bei password: 1   eingeben muss funktioniert allerdings nicht.
Was kann man da machen?

Gruß, Danke im vorraus


----------



## Granz (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo lux,

hatte zunächst genau dasselbe Problem. Habe versucht mich unter TwinCAT 3 mit einer CX5020 (mit vorhandendenem Bootprojekt) zu verbinden und habe dieselbe Fehlermeldung bekommen. Da ich an der SPS nichts verändern durfte habe ich das Ganze dann noch mal mit einer blanken CX1010 und einer neuen, blanken CX5020 probiert und: Es hat geklappt. Die Verbindung konnte ich standardmäßig mit Username "Administrator" und leerem Passwortfeld herstellen. Das Häkchen bei "Encrypt Password" habe ich vorsichtshalber weggemacht. Habe dann nur die Meldung bekommen, dass die CX nicht mit TwinCAT 3 kompatibel ist und stattdessen die 2er Programm-Versionen verwendet werden müssen. Aber das sollte ja nicht weiter stören. 

Also würde ich vorschlagen, du resettest deine SPS, löscht vorhandene Bootprojekte und versuchst es dann nochmal. Viel Glück.

Gruß Granz


----------

